# Swan Crunch Time



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

I have yet to fill my swan tag. It ends this sunday, and I was wondering where to go. I know BRBR has been good, but I have not been out there for a bit, and I am wondering how this freeze affected the swan hunting out there.

Any suggestions, let me know please! or PM me.

Thanks


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im in the same boat. I will give it one more shot this weekend.It been fun chasing them this year with what time I had with my late start.Good luck. It looks like the number are starting to show up now.I went to brbr last Friday and all the swan we seen was way out west and the ones that come close to us we just right out of range.


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

The refuge on monday had swans flying everywhere, had atleast six to seven flocks under 30 yards, but I already filled my tag. Today I didnt see or hear a single bird.


----------



## CANTSHOOT (Oct 17, 2008)

Went to the brbr on Sunday and didn't hear much in the way of swans when we got there about 12. By 5 o'clock we had three swans down. The were heading from unit 2 to the rest area. Just gotta get out on the ice and pattern their flight. They are pretty routine and after a couple short (under 50 yards) we were smack dab in the flight path. Good luck to every one needing to finish the deed.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 10, 2009)

This is the best time to kill a swan in BRBR. I don't believe they have a flight pattern they just fly wild. Anyone who can't fill there swan tag sould not reapply.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Junkman said:


> . Anyone who can't fill there swan tag sould not reapply.


why do you say that ? So if I don't fill my tag I should not appl next year ? Even thou I have killed four in a row and did not kill one this year. Give me a break.O yea I will have my name in the draw again next year. :mrgreen:


----------



## Phil Sanders (Nov 25, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Junkman said:
> 
> 
> > . Anyone who can't fill there swan tag sould not reapply.
> ...


These guys are doing a great job at mouth calling these swans.........


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Shane and I went out tonight and he got his swan and we both shot limits of cans and three other species of duck as well. Then I fell through the ice head first and took a cold winter bath. :shock: My hunt was then over and I ran back to the truck to strip and sit by the heater till Shane was finished. We saw no less than 2000 swans and billions of ducks. The spot we were at however is TOP SECRET! 8) :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Junkman said:


> This is the best time to kill a swan in BRBR. I don't believe they have a flight pattern they just fly wild. Anyone who can't fill there swan tag sould not reapply.


You be a crack smoka! They do have a flight path, once you get on it, you can count on birds coming past. I think I'll apply every year just in hopes that I get your tag! Stinkin' plick.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Junkman said:


> This is the best time to kill a swan in BRBR. I don't believe they have a flight pattern they just fly wild. Anyone who can't fill there swan tag sould not reapply.


Troll!


----------



## Junkman (Dec 10, 2009)

If you can get a hall pass and get away from your TV you would be able to fill your atg.
Good luck!


----------



## Junkman (Dec 10, 2009)

YES TAG!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Junkman said:


> If you can get a hall pass and get away from your TV you would be able to fill your atg.
> Good luck!


I had all the hall pass I wanted.But when you can't get out there and walk in the mud and have a BIG O BOOT on your foot it kind of hard to get out there. Pluse the Dr would not let me go out.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Junkman said:
> 
> 
> > If you can get a hall pass and get away from your TV you would be able to fill your atg.
> ...


He sounds butthurt that he either missed the deadline or didn't draw out this year. Lolz.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 10, 2009)

I drew out and filled my tag. The swan tasted great!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hummm....Old Phil gets canned and Junk appears; you guys make your own conclusions.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Mojo1 said:


> Hummm....Old Phil gets canned and Junk appears; you guys make your own conclusions.


+1


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Shane and I went out tonight and he got his swan and we both shot limits of cans and three other species of duck as well. Then I fell through the ice head first and took a cold winter bath. :shock: My hunt was then over and I ran back to the truck to strip and sit by the heater till Shane was finished. We saw no less than 2000 swans and billions of ducks. The spot we were at however is TOP SECRET! 8) :lol: :twisted:


I bet I know where it is!! Sounds like Troy owes me dinner! And if you get to mount it, I think that should garner at the very least a hamburger from you! JK

Congrats on the birds, sorry about the bath!! In as much as you went in head first and you don't have much in the way of insulation up there :lol: that must have sucked!

Later,
Kev


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

What? Troy owes you dinner? What, were you guys betting on weather or not I'd fall in? You two basterds jinxed me! Basterds! Tell troy he owes me dinner too! :twisted:


----------

